# how do y'all do it.......



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

I mean the part time caterers. I work full time and cater on the side. Next week I have a party for 30 for a lunch. Only thing is, its in the middle of the day, 12:30. I'll be at work. Do I turn them down? Do I only take night and weekend jobs.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I mostly take weekend jobs. If I have a job that I want to take during the week, I am lucky enough to have a flexible schedule & can often use comp time.


----------

